# I broke my dog!



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So I periodically take David's advice and stop yammering away at Shadow for a day or so. It drives her nuts! 
But tonight I am cleaning up in the kitchen and I hear a weird noise? So I walk in to the living room and find my dog watching some King Arthur movie. They are sort of chanting or singing or something in the movie and Shadow is sitting in front of the TV HUMMING! Yes humming along with them! While swaying back and forth.
Apparently she felt a need to join in with their tribal chant. I'm glad she has found something to connect with!
I broke my dog. 
Perhaps I should start talking to her again? I think she's lonely.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

She's an alien. Don't take my advice. Feed her Reese's pieces and get her a Ham radio.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Did she turn the tv on too?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Lol! What a sight that must be


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I swear I need a camera on this weirdo so you all believe me! 
No she can't turn it on but she turns it off if it scares her.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Feed her Reese's pieces and get her a Ham radio.


She hates peanut butter. Lol.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> I swear I need a camera on this weirdo so you all believe me!
> No she can't turn it on but she turns it off if it scares her.


What does she watch that scares her?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> What does she watch that scares her?


She was not a fan of Texas Chainsaw Massacre, or Evil Dead. But she just in general does not like creepy music or screaming. House of 1000 Corpses gave her fits!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> She was not a fan of Texas Chainsaw Massacre, or Evil Dead. But she just in general does not like creepy music or screaming. House of 1000 Corpses gave her fits!


🤣🤣it sounds like she’s protecting you


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> She hates peanut butter. Lol.


Well there's your proof- she _is _an alien.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> 🤣🤣it sounds like she’s protecting you


Ha! Evil Dead made her climb over the coffee table to hide behind me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David suggested experimenting by not talking other then commands. I blame this on him. Now my alien dog is into tribal chants.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> David suggested experimenting by not talking other then commands. I blame this on him. Now my alien dog is into tribal chants.


Everyone loves tribal chants.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> Everyone loves tribal chants.


I'm tribal chanting right now


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It was King Arthur: Legend of the Sword. I'm going to record her next time we watch it so y'all don't think I'm the crazy one. Lol.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What's the tribal chant of your favourite team? Play her that.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

As long as she wasn't conjuring something ....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I tried playing some stuff on my laptop and she just looked at me like I was stupid and took herself and Lambie to bed. Clearly she had something else going on with the movie.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Shadow will be the first English speaking dog!

Please teach my Lab too!!!


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Ha! Evil Dead made her climb over the coffee table to hide behind me.


She's got your back!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Or maybe she broke me?
Thought you all would get a kick out of this.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Or maybe she broke me?
> Thought you all would get a kick out of this.
> 
> View attachment 566133


Is that where the top secret meetings happen?


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> Or maybe she broke me?
> Thought you all would get a kick out of this.
> 
> View attachment 566133


"Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the championship round of the Ostrich League of Competitive Hiding!"


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Or maybe she broke me?
> Thought you all would get a kick out of this.
> 
> View attachment 566133


Was it thunder or a lost ball ...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol. I thought you all would be entertained. She has made a game out of putting her ball under there and likes to make sure I am doing things right. There is a reason I don't usually buy furniture that has legs.
I just happened to have someone stop by last night and she snapped a pic and sent it to me.
I do apologize for making you all look at my fat! It was just too funny not to share.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> Lol. I thought you all would be entertained. She has made a game out of putting her ball under there and likes to make sure I am doing things right. There is a reason I don't usually buy furniture that has legs.
> I just happened to have someone stop by last night and she snapped a pic and sent it to me.
> I do apologize for making you all look at my fat! It was just too funny not to share.


LOLOL, that was Carly's favorite indoor game. And why every shepherd in the house has to supervise is beyond me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> LOLOL, that was Carly's favorite indoor game. And why every shepherd in the house has to supervise is beyond me.


She was literally supervising. Offering little woofs of encouragement and sharp grumbles of correction! And of course licking my face, because that helps. Being a futon it's a long way back to the wall!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly would also stuff her ball (not lose her ball, STUFF her ball) under the TV stand. Then when she would stick those long legs under there to pull it out, a bunch of cords would come too. Arghh.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sigh...
The weirdness continues.
One of Punks Christmas presents is a stuffed Llama named Bliss. 
Shadow is not a fan.
When I gave it to her, she backed away and then hopped up on the chair to better give Bliss dirty looks. Now, I know it takes her a while to get to know her toys, she's very shy and isn't going to just throw herself at any passing stuffy. So for two weeks Shadow has ignored Bliss. Today Shadow very delicately picked Bliss up off the dog bed and I thought we were having a bonding moment. I was wrong. She carried her away from the bed and dropped her in the corner. 
I have tried to get them to be friends but alas, Bliss may be lonely for a while.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Poor Bliss, maybe she needs her own friend. 😉


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

They are not friends.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Poor Bliss, all she wanted was a friend


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Rub Bliss with bacon fat.

If Punk refuses bacon fat, make yourself an aluminum foil hat and escort her to Area 51 for examination.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Rub Bliss with bacon fat.
> 
> If Punk refuses bacon fat, make yourself an aluminum foil hat and escort her to Area 51 for examination.


Or I can sign them up for black lab therapy


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She likes bacon, but then Bliss would smell like rotten bacon after a while. Lol. Then her and I would not be friends. 
Black Lab therapy? Shadow would have a heart attack. She's afraid of dogs, probably because she isn't really a dog.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I love stories about all the dogs on the forum, but I think Shadow stories are my favorite 😆


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

brittanyS said:


> I love stories about all the dogs on the forum, but I think Shadow stories are my favorite 😆


It's 'cause she's freakin' weird! She'd make a great TV show, I know she keeps me entertained


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> She was literally supervising. Offering little woofs of encouragement and sharp grumbles of correction! And of course licking my face, because that helps. Being a futon it's a long way back to the wall!


a long back scratcher on the coffee table is not only great for hard to reach itches (dog or human !) but also hard to reach balls. Egan was a master of ball under the couch/bed but he expected me to lift them up so he could scoot in and get them !
ps. please make a vid. I really want to see her humming and rocking it out to tribal chants


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

We had a half-Burmese cat for 17 years. This cat was incredibly high energy and he was also extremely smart. We gave him a bunch of ping pong balls to play with, and he'd bat them around the large family room in the basement until they were all under various pieces of furniture. Then, he'd come upstairs and meow until someone went down to the basement and fished them out so he could continue playing. We kept a yardstick handy for retrieving the balls.

He loved it if you'd play ping pong with him. He'd often bat the ball right back to you. You could almost never get a ball past him - he would have made a GREAT goalie! He'd jump 3 feet in the air to catch a ball!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What would happen if you mistreated Bliss, and maybe threw Bliss into the trash can. Would that make Shadow take an interest in her? Reverse psychology and all that?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

selzer said:


> What would happen if you mistreated Bliss, and maybe threw Bliss into the trash can. Would that make Shadow take an interest in her? Reverse psychology and all that?


This intrigued me. So this morning I fetched Bliss from the corner, and punched her a few times. Lol. 
Shadow barked at me and then very gently took Bliss away from me, and returned her to the corner! 
My dog is nuts!


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

This thread needs a laugh button next to the like button...


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Wonder how Shadow would feel about you “loosing” Bliss under the futon. Wonder if she would like him better if he came out offering her dust bunnies.

You aren’t broke and neither is Shadow but this sure is tonic for the soul.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The look of disgust








I gave her a bottle to crush, but it had no lid for her to remove.
I'm bad momma

She's odd dog.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> The look of disgust
> View attachment 568199
> 
> 
> ...


Our pup loves to take the tops off too.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What about taking Bliss to bed with you, and reading or telling Bliss a bedtime story while you cuddle? It could improve her status with Shadow  or not.


----------

